# Autres langages > Autres langages > VHDL >  Cherche syntaxe et compilateur

## mehilali

Bonjour,
Je cherche la syntaxe de VHDL et un logiciel compilateur.
merci

----------


## gorgonite

> Bonjour,
> Je cherche la syntaxe de VHDL et un logiciel compilateur.
> merci




 ::google2:: 

http://ghdl.free.fr/

http://www.vhdl-online.de/tutorial/

----------

